# Ok, Let's Go Already



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! She's pretty and looks really big.  Good luck with her kidding!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, not near as rolly poli (pun?) as your girls but she's much older.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha! That's funny.  Polly... Not Poli!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, at least I spelled Poli's name right.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Woo hoo! Hope you get some ladies


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She looks great Nancy! When is she due?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Danielle I really dont care just as long as she gets em outta there in one piece soon!
She's a few days over, in with buck 9/6-8.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:crazy: It's day 160.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

arg .... all i get are boxes with red x's.

I want to see ....


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Darn! Come on girl!! That is frightening... Our girls better not wait that long or I will loose it for sure!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Come on girls spit those bebes out!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Lilbleats I have no idea how come you cant see the pics.
Going out to check her in a bit. Thinking about stalling her for the night but I sure like letting the LGDs take care of all the mess outside. 
They will make sure she has plenty of space & keep the lookie loos away.
Its not cold or windy out.
If she doesnt go by tomorrow I might have to manually dilate her.
Last time I had a doe way overdue vet wanted her brought in.
I wont move preg does who are imminent, even 10 minutes away.
Please pray for wisdom for me or that she goes soon regardless.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Took her to stall for the night. She ran in there like she owned the place.
Im gonna feel really stupid if she goes tonight; like, "Hey how come you didnt move me sooner?"
Then again she just might hold on another few days.:hammer:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Strutted, pawing, up & down.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Finally!!!! Can't wait to see baby pics!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Babies?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No, she's up eating hay. I shouldnt have stuck a wad of nice 70/30 in there as a treat.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No pushing no goo & not hollow enough. Maybe next week.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

C'Mon already girl!!

I thought it was 145-155 days??


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ha!! My girls arent normal!!!
They can go as high as 160 or so & I have definite coverage dates.
Since my daughter is bringing me Pho I will either miss lunch or she'll wait for potential customer to arrive.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hehehe...of course she will


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Still Packin*


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Holy Moly!! Come on crazy goat! Your life and Nancy's would be so much easier if you'd share your kids with us!!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Good luck!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I must have written down the wrong breeding dates.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, what are the breeding dates?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

9/6-8 
But it wont be the first time I could have written it down wrong.
She's happy as a beached whale getting waited on.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Hahaha. We've got a few of those beached whales ourselves!! Although I can't say they are happy!! I can't stand all this waiting. Kidding season is a love/hate time.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah it sho nuff is! What's WRONG with us!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

_I Messed up on the date before too. I was watching closely a Doe to kid out, 1 month to early. She was a beached whale too and I wanted to induce her. She was way over due, according to my calender date I wrote in. I thought I'd double check the breeding date in my original booklet for breeding records and it said, she had a month to go. I wrote it wrong on the calender.  We need to be careful sometimes, I almost messed up big time. _


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew Pam I just looked in the regular calender; she was in with buck 10/6 & 7. NOT 9/ 6 &7 as I had written elsewhere.:hi5:
What a load off!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow Nancy, glad I said something about my experience. At least you can ease your mind. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Pam, so glad I never throw out last year's calender!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome.  

I keep a hold of my old calenders, I have them going way back.


----------

